# Show us who you have a crush on...



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Come on ladies and gents....show us who you have a little thing for.

For me....its:

Kyle gallner.









Ville valo.









Michael C hall









Come on show us yours...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Come on ladies and gents....show us who you have a little thing for.
> 
> For me....its:
> 
> ...


im with you on them!

oh plus bam maera










and jared leto


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

rockromantic said:


> im with you on them!
> 
> Oh plus bam maera
> 
> ...


yes yes yes....


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Him...









And him.









:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Johnny Depp. Yum.

Russell Brand

Edit: Oooh Colin Firth for me too!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

alfie moon i love him hes such a sweetie


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jensen Ackles google him can't be bothered finding a pic. Vil Valo's the guy from HIM right? My friend's completely in love with him too


----------



## mandxx (Oct 9, 2010)

droool him










more droool
and of course


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

One of mine is Julian McMahon from Charmed....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Julian McMahon definately. All the men on that show were so pretty


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Too lazy to upload pics but in no particular order.... James McAvoy, Hugh Grant, Andrew Lincoln, Johnny Depp (but only as Jack Sparrow), Michael Shanks.... oooh and so many more


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahhhh I have lots of celeb crushes, I call them my ALLOWED LIST  List includes;

Richard Hammond
Justin Lee Collins <-- couldn't you just hug him forever? Plue he makes cute children 
Michael Macintyre <--funny people can laugh me right in to bed which will explain...
Chris Moyles. Hmmmm.

But my number 1 top all time crush is from the kids TV show, Imagination Movers...








Mover Rich <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 Ohhh I LOOOOVVVVEEEEE HIM!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

So manyyy









Ian somerhalder









Darren Hayes









Jude Law









Adam lambert

I have more but that's all I can think of right now


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think nearly everyone knows mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Gaspard Ulliel - BIG TIME









Matt Smith









Joseph Gordon-Levitt









James McAvoy









And a _very_ handsome guy in the halls next to mine here at uni


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I think nearly everyone knows mine :lol: :lol:


Surely not? :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

And my answer would be both together, one at a time i couldnt care less :lol:
Definatly my one(two) celebs whose bones im allowed to jump.. if only 
Oh's would be Kelly Brook :thumbup:


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Johnny Depp, of course!

And Derren Brown. Even though he is gay.  Lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> Derren Brown. Even though he is gay.  Lol


Really? Well I never knew that!



Thorne said:


> Surely not? :lol:


do you think the lovely members of Pet Forums need reminding :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> do you think the lovely members of Pet Forums need reminding :lol:


C'mon Verbatim -spill the beans for us relative newbies :thumbup: (why am I kicking myself already???) :lol:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> do you think the lovely members of Pet Forums need reminding :lol:


Think they might :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> C'mon Verbatim -spill the beans for us relative newbies :thumbup: (why am I kicking myself already???) :lol:


okay but it means looking for pictures, you do know what a hassle and inconvenience that will be don't you   :lol:

I will return in a moment, if I don't get distracted :lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

For me its a toss up between...

Misha Collins:










And Jared Leto (when he wasnt so skinny):










Its the eyes, with both of them... Yummy!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

here goes....










oh wait, wrong one 

ah, this is the one...










oh how I want to pinch those cheeks :lol: :lol:

and I do believe this is from the afterparty...


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> and I do believe this is from the afterparty...


Some things can't be unseen!

Was just thinking earlier, my friend Stephen constantly reminds me of Mark from Peep Show. Doesn't look hugely like David Mitchell but they could've based the character around him


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Simon from Misfits.
I really like the character, not to sure about him in real life though.

His real name is Iwan Rheon,
Here's a pic of him in something else because he looks better...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Some things can't be unseen!
> 
> My friend Stephen constantly reminds me of Mark from Peep Show. Doesn't look hugely like David Mitchell but they could've based the character around him


haha he sounds like a great guy :thumbup:

I sometimes wonder how different Mark is from David... I don't honestly think there'd be that much... I think Mark perhaps gets more girls :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I knew I was right to kick myself. Couldn't believe it was that obvious! :lol: Liked the pec adaptation tho! How about boobs next time??


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> I knew I was right to kick myself. Couldn't believe it was that obvious! :lol: Liked the pec adaptation tho! How about boobs next time??


I will get working on that one :lol: .....after i've finished the fully naked version :thumbup:

.....even I am not that creepy really :lol: :lol:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I sometimes wonder how different Mark is from David... I don't honestly think there'd be that much... I think Mark perhaps gets more girls :lol:


I've wondered the same thing about how much like Mark he is. Not my type at all but I can see him appealing to many!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> I will get working on that one :lol: .....after i've finished the fully naked version :thumbup:
> 
> .....even I am not that creepy really :lol: :lol:


Err... I'm going to withold judgement on that 'til I see you in your outfit for the manchester gig :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Err... I'm going to withold judgement on that 'til I see you in your outfit for the manchester gig :lol:


I am going to dress up as him :thumbup: :lol:

actually, my hair is worryingly similar to his at the moment... had it cut super short in November, now it's got to that length and faded to the same colour, I even have a freakishly identical flicky side parting/fringe..... I promise to get a haircut soon :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> I am going to dress up as him :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> actually, my hair is worryingly similar to his at the moment... had it cut super short in November, now it's got to that length and faded to the same colour, I even have a freakishly identical flicky side parting/fringe..... I promise to get a haircut soon :lol:


And there's me thinking you were going as a chicken...

Although on second thoughts, not sure there's much difference :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> And there's me thinking you were going as a chicken...
> 
> Although on second thoughts, not sure there's much difference :lol:


Okay let's compromise, I will dress up as a chicken dressed up as him :thumbup:

Right i'm going to sleep now, got work at 10am :scared: :lol:

Goodnight.... wonder what I will be dreaming of tonight  :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Goodnight Verbatim . I'm not sure I want to imagine your dreamings tonight...they could be quite scary. Oh god, now you've put the images in my head....:crying:


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

I have no idea how to do pictures so will tell you mine instead. 

In order.

1, Tom Hardy
2, James Mcavoy
3, Jonus Armstrong
4 Nigel Harman

I call them my merry band of men lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Jude Law


Totally agree with this, love him!  and his voice is gorgeous 


Thorne said:


> Matt Smith


Also agree with this...

Tom Felton...









I like James and Oliver Phelps too, just something about them :laugh:









And then there is Michael Buble 









And Michael McIntyre, I love someone who can make me laugh


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh I forgot Michael Buble, he is quite nice.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I like my men big an ruff  OH knows who I fancy (its that obvious) and always teases me when they come on TV

Jason Statham









The Rock









Vin Deisel









and Danny Dyer


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hell yes to Danny Dyer!!!!


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

For me it's:

1. Richard Armitage
2. Hugh Jackman
3. Jared Padalecki
:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

God, I feel so old - I have no idea who most of these blokes are!!!

My top 3 would be:


Prof Brian Cox (I LOVE him!) 
Viggo Mortensen
Gary Oldman

(Can't do pics as I'm at work so have to post quick!)


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

NicoleW said:


>


:lol::lol::lol:

mine is 
jenson aka dean outa supernatural
him from vampire diaries the nice vampire can't remember his name
ben afleck
danny dyer
jason stathon

heck there's loads of them but thats just a few

i suppose the 2 fit guys outa twilight films are in there too.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

For me its got to be Alexander Skarsgard (aka eric from true blood!)










or Jonny Craig (i dont know why, i think its more 'he needs a hug' than i have a crush on him)










And Gerard Butler










And of course michael buble....he can come eat digestives in my bed anyday ;-)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Alan Rickman
Antonio Banderas
Colin Firth
Drogba - only to look at...
Roque Santa Cruz
tall guy from Black Eyed Peas...
Orlando Bloom (as Legolas if remember correctly...)

young Clint Eastwood...
but wolf pack from "Eclipse" was yummy.... Sam better than Jacob...

dream, dream....:lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Id agree with Danny Dyer if i could tape his mouth up


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Here's mine.









David Tennant. :001_wub:









laurie Ylonen (singer in The Rasmus) Yummy.

Johnny Depp :001_wub::001_wuboh yes)

Wentworth Miller (Prison Break)


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> So manyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I was missing two :lol:









Gerard way :thumbsup:

&









David tennant


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

My Daughter is in love with Gerard Way :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> My Daughter is in love with Gerard Way :lol:


He is handsome, I loved him more in white hair but I do adore him in red and then black. I'm dying to get an MCR tattoo but of what i'm not sure, i'm still plannign that part out lol


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Nice eyes...*









*The lads on 'E' Wing quite like this one*


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> He is handsome, I loved him more in white hair but I do adore him in red and then black. I'm dying to get an MCR tattoo but of what i'm not sure, i'm still plannign that part out lol


Would love to get her tickets to go see My Chem or Greenday when they come round but they are like golddust, Think ill get her some Download tickets that may have to suffice, Bullet for my Valentine are there apparantly :confused1:
Ah well as long as shes happy :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Greenday tickets weren't that hard to get when I went. Amazing show too


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah think there were tickets in ireland, unfortunatly manchester (think it was lancashire cricket club if memorys right) sold so fast. 
On the other extreme my youngest wants to see Justin Bieber


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> Would love to get her tickets to go see My Chem or Greenday when they come round but they are like golddust, Think ill get her some Download tickets that may have to suffice, Bullet for my Valentine are there apparantly :confused1:
> Ah well as long as shes happy :lol:


What I woulden't do to see MCR live, but they never come anywhere near to me  i'm really angry because they are performing in april about 5 minutes drive from my fiancees work :scared: i'm not there till may :frown:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My sister saw MCR she loved it but all the little teen "emos" screaming annoyed her. I'd take that over Justin Bieber anyday


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Andrea Bocelli and my tattoo of him, My OH accepts this :thumbup:














Kris Phillips/Fei Xiang (Chinese singer)














Vitas (russian singer)


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> My sister saw MCR she loved it but all the little teen "emos" screaming annoyed her. I'd take that over Justin Bieber anyday


Its all about scene now apparantly Emo is soooo last year :lol:

Thank god


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

How do I do the pics??


I love Jason statham, Paul walker, Vin diesel, channing tatum 
:001_tt1: :w00t: :thumbsup: :drool:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Its all about scene now apparantly Emo is soooo last year :lol:
> 
> Thank god


That was a few years ago so I would guess it's changed. Still saw so many of them at greenday though


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> That was a few years ago so I would guess it's changed. Still saw so many of them at greenday though


Yeah think theres still plenty about, but luckily my DD discovered scene and now atleast is happy to look like a girl instead of trying to recreate the living dead :lol:


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

A few more

Eric Cantona








Gary Sinise








Simon Baker








Mark Harmon








Tim Minchin


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Much better. 

I'll get pictures of mine later can't get onto photobucket here


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> My sister saw MCR she loved it but all the little teen "emos" screaming annoyed her. I'd take that over Justin Bieber anyday


Egads, no give me emos any day over justin bieber fans. I don't mind Justin bieber, he has a talent but he's just not to my taste, it's the fans that scare me.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You mean the fans sending his girlfriend death threats and mocking Lily Allen when she lost the baby because she said he couldn't sing. Yeah they're really scary and he does nothing to try and discourage them either


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh they are freaky, My DD is bad enough but a room of them together :scared:


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh grief so many...

Garrett Hedlund (Tron)
Tom Hardy (Inception)
Gerard Butler (300)
Dean and Same from Supernatural
Jason Statham (Transporter)
Dolph Lungren (Universal Solider/Expendables)
Tim Minchin
David Draiman (Disturbed)
one of my OHs friends (whos a marine drooooool) 
and many many more.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

Jack Davenport









Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ooh now lets see!
Stephen Jones (Rugby)
Kelly Jones (Stereophonics)

Yummity yum!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> My Daughter is in love with Gerard Way :lol:


me too ahahahaha
Its the voice and him and ohhhh, i just melt


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Have to admit i am partial to a bit of MCR, Compared to some of the *cough cough* sh*t she listens to it fab


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

JJAK said:


> me too ahahahaha
> Its the voice and him and ohhhh, i just melt


Ooo you and me both, I almost cried in his new video where he dies although good thing I watch MCR's facebook so he I thuink he playing dead


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

SuperSimoholic said:


> Simon from Misfits.
> I really like the character, not to sure about him in real life though.
> 
> His real name is Iwan Rheon,
> Here's a pic of him in something else because he looks better...


Whatta' Babe....:001_wub:
I think he looks so cute in 'Misfits'...


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry for lack of images...


Damien Rice.
Christian Bale.
Dylan Moran.
Johnny Depp.
Young Bob Dylan.
Young Billy Idol.

And quite a few more but they aren't living hehe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

pheebus said:


> Whatta' Babe....:001_wub:
> I think he looks so cute in 'Misfits'...


Oh yes...hes beautiful....

As is Robert Sheehan.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Travie McCoy,-Singer-(Billionaire ft. Bruno Mars)








Gerard Butler,-Actor







Iwan Rheon,-Simon-'Misfits'









And Robert Sheehan-Nathan, 'Misfits'

Fitties!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> As is Robert Sheehan.


Fitty! :yesnod:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

OH is really into his WWE so he thinks that my sudden "conversion" is down to the fact that its completely hyped but compelling viewing.

Little does he know I'm harbouring a bit of a thing for Randy Orton...










Also wouldn't kick Daniel Craig out of bed...










Bit of a thing for Russel Crowe going on as well, but only in his Gladiator role!!!!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

pheebus said:


> Travie McCoy,-Singer-(Billionaire ft. Bruno Mars)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant believe I almost forgot these guys! 







Paul Rudd-Actor-(Dinner for Schmucks)







Ben Stiller-Actor-(Meet the Fockers)


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

When everybody has finished posting, maybe we should have a poll to find out the winner


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> When everybody has finished posting, maybe we should have a poll to find out the winner


Yeah!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

So who's in the running then?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

pheebus said:


> Yeah!!! :thumbup:


I'd set it up myself guys but I've got to cut and run and wont be aorund much this weekend. If it's not happened by Monday, i'll have a go then x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I did miss another









I feel awful 'cause he's only 16 :lol: but he is very nice looking, Lucas Cruikshank (known to many as fred, although I prefer him as Lucas) he has quite the husky voice too for 16 :scared:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Has to be Robson Green, although i wasnt impressed when he cheated on his wife (cos it wasnt with me! :lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

I am going to get ripped apart for this but I know hes old...but...

Jim Broadbent. AKA Harold Zidler from moulin rouge.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Can't believe no-one has said Gino Di Campo naked yesterday...

Mmmmm :thumbup:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Obv the OH is top of the list.... ahem.

Matt Smith (Who looks a bit like the OH)









David Tennant









James McAvoy (Oh and who is that with.... could it be yours truely?!)









McFly (This photo is a few years old because I don't like their current style.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

Peter Barlow.................. 










and Richard Hammond;










Hehe.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Jason strathem and Jon bon jovi :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

theres only one pussy for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Harry Judd from McFly - Altho i'd have them all given the chance! XD









Ben Mansfield - Actor in Primeval, very yummy....see him in just over a week in london in a shakespear play









Andrew Lee Potts - Also actor in Primeval!









Theres more, but those me main ones!

Orlando Bloom
Johnny Depp
Viggo Mortenson [as aragorn]
billy boyd
dominic monaghan[sp]
Sean Astin
Elijah Wood

Basically most of the male LOTR cast! haha

Sean William Scott
Will Smith

List is ENDLESS!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't paste pic for some reason... 

But here we go...

Johnny Depp (of course)
Alan Rickman

And my latest crush, Henry Bird - lead guitarist in Vampires Rock:
Picture by Chris Taylor Photos from Henry Bird (Birdy!!!!!) on Myspace


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

It has to be....










Shemar Moore :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

He's in the programme Criminal Minds which I also love! He is GORGEOUS


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

OH!










John James - yumyumYUM!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> Matt Smith (Who looks a bit like the OH)


Good choice :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Good choice :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I don't like him one bit  I as horrified to see him replace david


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I forgot Fabrizio Moretti from The Strokes too :thumbsup:


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

Of course my OH is top of my list :001_wub: :001_wub: as I luvvve him 










Joel Madden from Good Charlotte










Jenson Button British F1 Driver

And.....










Ryan from Eastenders


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok heres mine.

Yummy Johnny Depp









Captain Jack









Russel Brand (I love him!)









And Tom Ward from Silent Witness









And oddley, Louie Spence really does something to me, I go to jelly whenever I see him.......


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Good choice :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I just google image searched for Matt Smith to find a nice photo. Saw that one and literally went 'mmmhumhmhm' *melt*


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Rache said:


> Ok heres mine.
> 
> And Tom Ward from Silent Witness


OHYES!!!!!!
He is the main reason i watch silent witness, altho its great, he's just....yeah.


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Rache said:


> Ok heres mine.
> 
> Tom Ward from Silent Witness
> 
> ...


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

mandxx said:


>


I think he is worth a drool and can bite me anytime...



Starlite said:


> Jason Statham
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and as for these... cant really say on here what i'd do with them if i got the chance....Phroar :thumbup:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Whenever it comes to crushes, i always feel the odd one out cos i never go for obvious ones or the most popular crushes....and i think pattenson or however its spelt is urgh i dunno what people see in him, he was gorg in harry potter and then twilight happened to him!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi folks, I knew I said I'd try to set up a poll for us all to drool over :drool:but I'm afraid I can't do it now  (sorry). Any one else who can set it up??


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Hi folks, I knew I said I'd try to set up a poll for us all to drool over :drool:but I'm afraid I can't do it now  (sorry). Any one else who can set it up??


Perhaps start a new thread? I don't know how to add them at a later stage :confused1:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

No don't make a poll, David Mitchell will probably only get 1 vote and that will make me terribly sad 

:lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> No don't make a poll, David Mitchell will probably only get 1 vote and that will make me terribly sad
> 
> :lol:


Hehehe. Isn't TaylorBaby a fan too? There you go, two votes  Just kidding. I think mine wouldn't get many votes, I don't go for the preppy boy look, normally the bearded man who smokes look


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

shibby said:


> Hehehe. Isn't TaylorBaby a fan too? There you go, two votes  Just kidding. I think mine wouldn't get many votes, I don't go for the preppy boy look, normally the bearded man who smokes look


Ooh yes she is, hopefully that would be 2 votes :lol:

Nowt wrong with a beardy fella :thumbup:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Johnny Depp









Michael Biehn


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

And this is my vice: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I quite like Johnny Depp and Robert Pattinson  :thumbup: yummmmmm

cba to go find a picture though


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

First one is Justin Bartha! Second one is Topher Grace! And the last one because Im weird, it's just Mr Big I like as opposed to the actual actor if that makes sense (in the earlier seasons because he was obviously younger, he's old enough to be my grandad )! :lol:


----------



## Rocky_Mayhem's_Mom (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a crush on the man in my avatar picture  nothing is better than a man kissing a puppy


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

jeff hardy oh yeah








wentworth miller








R-pattz!!!








oh and the hanson brothers,always used to be Taylor,now they are all very fine young men!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

johnny depp but only when he was Dracula



he just so did something for me


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> johnny depp but only when he was Dracula
> 
> 
> 
> he just so did something for me


But thats not Johnny Depp thats Gary Oldman. 
Johnny hasn't played a vampire yet but that is to change hes going to be in a Tim Burton remake of a sixties vampire series called Dark Shadows.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

debijw said:


> But thats not Johnny Depp thats Gary Oldman.
> Johnny hasn't played a vampire yet but that is to change hes going to be in a Tim Burton remake of a sixties vampire series called Dark Shadows.


pmsl....:thumbup: :thumbup: gary oldman it is ......lmao.. thats cause i was just reading about johnny depp further up

jeeze i have not even had a glass of vino tonight :lol: :lol:

think it was the hat and the round glasses that did it for me...:lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Russel Crowe, Micheal McIntre  , Phil Mitchell (   )

I like rough...clean...but rough...with the exception of Micheal M along with quite a few comediens....funny works too. Cept funny gave me a baby last time lol!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

I am almost embarrassed to tell ya this but i quite like fiona when she is that warrior ogre in Shrek Forever After 

i know it says show us but i cant do that kind of thing


----------



## Joules&Greyhounds (Jan 31, 2011)

Ben Fogle ...

Ben Fogle » ben-fogle-09

...Jules Hudson ...

Google Image Result for http://www.menspeakers.co.uk/uploadedfiles/juleshudsonms.jpg

....And Brendon Flowers from The Killers.

Yes, please!


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Barney said:


> I am almost embarrassed to tell ya this but i quite like fiona when she is that warrior ogre in Shrek Forever After
> 
> i know it says show us but i cant do that kind of thing


here you go Barney just for you :thumbup:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

ok have a few for now


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

NicoleW said:


>


Nicole has a crush on me  



poohdog said:


> *Nice eyes...*


Yes they are a lovely pair aren't they?

For me, short dark hair every time.










Now this is what you call a pair of eyes


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

debijw said:


> here you go Barney just for you :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 58423


ohh baby thanks Deb thats goona be my avatar xx


----------

